# Fitzgerald ordnance



## Salter (Mar 25, 2016)

Does anyone have one of their ar-15's or know anything about the quality,reliability, etc. Thanks.


----------



## mmcneil (Mar 25, 2016)

Good question, I've been wondering the same thing.  Really good prices on new weapons.


----------

